# DX people drool



## bobcycles (Oct 10, 2017)

Pretty nice 39 with yep! Autocycleplane called it....C mod fenders
flat 36 braces horn light mount tear drop on front fender
wald rear braces....
  still a nice ride


Also notice the 1 thin coat of paint on the chain guard typical prewar Schwinn
paint shop mishap.
I've had mint paint bikes where the chain guard looked like this one here...

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=352182906350


----------



## Bikermaniac (Oct 10, 2017)

It looks like the wire for the front horn or light came from the tank. I see a hole in the fender behind the fork.


----------



## detroitbike (Oct 10, 2017)

Bob S. says there is NO hole in the tank


----------



## Autocycleplane (Oct 10, 2017)

Looks like someone put some c model fenders on it to me....


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 10, 2017)

Mismatched fender braces. Front flat. Rear stamped.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 12, 2017)

It looks like the whole front end has been changed out.
41 style fork.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Oct 12, 2017)

It's down to $1000. Plus shipping. I was interested, but if the fenders and fork are wrong...???


----------

